# Baby arrival requires home for pet cat Dulcie



## Nadine (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi

Dulcie is a 9 year old Burmese that has been with me for 7 years, from the Blue Cross. Dulcie is happy sunning herself outside, but is primarily a house cat and litter-tray trained. Dulcie would suit someone living alone with time to give her attention, and with a baby on the way I am looking for a new home for her.

Please come back to me with any questions.

Kind regards
Nadine


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Nadine - she is gorgeous.

Are you just rehoming her though because of the baby? And would she not have to be returned to the Blue Cross?


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh hun can you not have her still once the baby arrives? I would hate to give my babies up for a human baby.

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

aww thats such a shame, when i saw a baby my parents has a cat, a normal moggy, Webster and she would sit at my side and gard me all day. if i cryd she cryd and came running, could not have asked for a better kitty.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

She's a beautiful cat. Why are you getting rid of her? If its cause your having a baby then I wouldn't get rid of her. See how she is with the baby my cat was great with my daughter when I brought her home. I let her have a smell of her and the cat use to sleep under her carry cot.
I never though left them in the room together on their own just in case she did jump in her carry cot. But she never did this once even with us in the room.
So if thats what your worried about then don't worry your cat will be fine. 

All the best with the baby.


----------



## Nadine (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello all

Thank you for all of your posts. I wasn't expecting any that quickly! 

Duclie isn't the best with children. She likes to come to people when she wants. Burmese cats can be very demading and she wants one individual to herself. She has been funny since my partner moved in, jealous, and a child isn't going to help that.

I don;t want to take her to the Blue Cross and just leave her there. I want to find a suitable home for her and know where she is.

Thanks
Nadine


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Nadine said:


> Hello all
> 
> Thank you for all of your posts. I wasn't expecting any that quickly!
> 
> ...


I can understand about the Blue Cross issue - there isnt anything in the papers that you signed when you got her though is there stating she has to go back there?

Hopefully we can find a loving home for her on here though, if this is absolutely the right thing to do for Dulcie then i understand why you need to rehome her


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

hi Nadine

please contact the Burmese Cat Club - they will be very willing to help find a new home for Dulcie.

Burmese Cat Club UK

this is by far your best bet. They have years of experience, take it from me who has owned Burmese since 1982 



Nadine said:


> Hello all
> 
> Thank you for all of your posts. I wasn't expecting any that quickly!
> 
> ...


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Hope it all works out. I am glad to hear you are such a loving and responsible owner!! x

ps some pics? oh and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Nadine said:


> I don;t want to take her to the Blue Cross and just leave her there. I want to find a suitable home for her and know where she is.


I do really understand you intentions here. I have 2 cats from the Blue Cross myself, which I have had now for a number of years, looking at the paperwork I was given with them, they will always remain "property" of the Blue Cross, and shouldn't be re-homed in the way you are doing.

I just wouldn't like to see you in any strife is all. The Blue Cross is a fab charity and would do the best for you girl. But as I say I really do understand your need to find her a home for yourself


----------



## dulcie (Oct 13, 2008)

My name is also Dulcie which makes me want her but i am getting a kitten in 3 weeks time  !!!


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Nadine said:


> Hi
> 
> Dulcie is a 9 year old Burmese that has been with me for 7 years, from the Blue Cross. Dulcie is happy sunning herself outside, but is primarily a house cat and litter-tray trained. Dulcie would suit someone living alone with time to give her attention, and with a baby on the way I am looking for a new home for her.
> 
> ...


Hi Nadine

She's beautiful, where are you located please?

Sal
x


----------



## Nadine (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi

Brighton. I have a lady and an elder chap coing on Sunday to meet Dulcie so may have a potential home.

Nadine


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

that's good news


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

Dulcie came home with me today and has taken up residence with an active elderly friend of mine Eddie who is pleased to bits with her and has been refering to her as his new lady friend all week

Having met the original poster I can catagorically and vehmently state that the reasons for re-homing Dulcie were genuine and heart wrenching for her the practicalities of the situation in which she found herself were that in DULCIE'S BEST INTEREST a new single cat home with someone around all the time to fuss over Dulcies every whim was the only solution all be it the worst for her

Dulcie will from now on in recieve the highest standard of care and attention to which she is accustomed and intends to keep her mummy informed of how shes doing on a regular basis her new grandad has a list of dos donts and to dos and can ring me if he gets stuck

Grandad is pleased as punch


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

yay!!!!! im very happy for you!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*What wonderful news. So sad for Nadine, but she had Dulcies interests at heart*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

great news


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *What wonderful news. So sad for Nadine, but she had Dulcies interests at heart*


we sadly left her in tearsI felt terrible but at the same time staying was prolonging the event

Eddie rang me just now in a panic thinking she had escaped when I left (I knew she hadnt) so I had to go over and help find her we did after about 10mins IN his bed curled up fast asleep!!!:crazy:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

So pleased she has found a loving and happy home.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

oooh yes she has indeed Im going over tomorrow so will take some pics and post them


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

What a great ending to this very hard situation. I am so glad that Dulcie has found a wonderful new home & it's lovely that her old owner gets updated. Just wonderful!!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww thats great x


----------

